# Muddy Pond...



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

I have a 1.5 acre pond that has a good amount of color to it at all times. Bought it this Feb. and it has been pretty muddy since. The bass have no problem finding my bait but they are the whitest bass I have ever seen. Obviously this is due to water clarity but I still like some color on my bass. There are 5 springs in or near the pond and I'm guessing that is part of the problem. Also there is a good bit of run off from near by hills that surround it. The hills all are just grass but I figure there is still a good bit of dust and blown dirt from fields that are about 4 acres away. I'm just wondering if there is some sort of settling agent of something that I can put in it. I'm pretty sure lyme is used for that but I heard it was very important to only use a specific amount of that. Any help would be appreciated. Also, the water was clear when I ice fished.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I doubt there&#8217;s a pond in the Midwest that isn&#8217;t muddy right now. My biggest pond is always a bit off in color even in the driest months, but hasn&#8217;t always been this way. The only change that I can attribute this to is a decrease in vegetation, for whatever reason. Barley bales can be used to clear up pond water, but it would take an enormous amount for a pond that size.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

There are lots of reasons why a pond will stay muddy. Usually it looks muddy/cloudy due to suspended clay as they are the slowest to settle. Suspended clay can be caused by agitation from bottom feeding fish like bullheads, carp and even grass carp or wave action. It could be from run-off.

Here's a good fact sheet on correcting muddy water. This wasn't available when I did my pond.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Home/fishing/pond/muddy/tabid/6231/Default.aspx

I had rip rapped banks, good run-off filter strips, no bottom feeders to I went the alum route and it solved the problem. Here's the link to what I did a few years ago. Rainman has good experience with this method too.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=104362

Even with all the rain my pond is only slightly cloudy. This is because the water running from the nearby ag field is a little deeper than my grass buffer. This happens occasionally but clears pretty quickly since the alum was applied a few years ago. A side benefit is that is binds up algae growing phosphates and this is why it was chosen to help clean up Grand Lake St. Marys. At the dosage I applied, I still had a decent planktonic algae bloom which is desireable for growing fish.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Thank you very much for the information.


----------

